# How the Enlightenment Ends



## nickel (Nov 13, 2018)

«How the Enlightenment Ends» είναι ο τίτλος άρθρου μιας φυσικής ευφυΐας, του Χένρι Κίσιντζερ, για την τεχνητή ευφυΐα. Με εκπληκτική διαύγεια για τα 95 χρόνια του, ο Κίσιντζερ καταθέτει τη δική του ματιά στον προβληματισμό που μας δημιουργεί η ραγδαία ανάπτυξη της τεχνητής ευφυΐας. Αν δεν έχετε το χρόνο να διαβάσετε το _Homo Deus_ του Χαράρι, διαβάστε και ξαναδιαβάστε το πυκνό άρθρο του Κίσιντζερ.

*How the Enlightenment Ends*
_Philosophically, intellectually—in every way—human society is unprepared for the rise of artificial intelligence._
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazin...Td02dPqS1DEPQiCUia59cuL5geespsFciLKA87WGT8cfQ


----------

